# RecipeDB - T Bone Pale Ale



## schlongmire (10/12/10)

T Bone Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes mash at 66 for 60 mins, i just batch sparge. dry hopped 20gm cascade.just threw into primary fermenter then chucked the wort in. worked out great. i bottled this but probably needed more dextrose to get same carbonation as LCPA. i used 7gm/litre.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.45 kg JWM Caramalt    0.3 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 30mins)    30 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 5mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 45.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 14 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 3 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## bear09 (10/12/10)

I just dont get it. I make beers with 30IBU and I find them to be very bitter. I see all the time people putting recipe's on here with 45 - 50IBU all the time. How can you stand a beer that bitter? What am I not getting? Based on my experience (limited) you would need 80% cara malts to balance off 50IBU. Anyones thoughts here would be appreciated.


----------



## Acasta (10/12/10)

Argon's Little Fella's Pale Ale, closest i've tried.


----------



## warra48 (10/12/10)

bear09 said:


> I just dont get it. I make beers with 30IBU and I find them to be very bitter. I see all the time people putting recipe's on here with 45 - 50IBU all the time. How can you stand a beer that bitter? What am I not getting? Based on my experience (limited) you would need 80% cara malts to balance off 50IBU. Anyones thoughts here would be appreciated.



Take a look at the amount of Crystal malts in this recipe, a total of .75 kg. That's way more than most of us ever think about using. It's resulted in a rather high FG of 1.017, even though he mashed at 66C. This means the beer has a decent whack of body and residual sweetness.

Given that character, it needs the 50 IBU to balance the beer. That's what it's all about, balance.
50 IBU in a FG 1.017 beer is nice.
50 IBU in a FG 1.006 beer is mouth puckering.

Of course, every individual has their own taste preferences and thresholds. If the IBUs are too high for you, design your recipes to fit your personal preferences and save some cash by using less hops.


----------



## felten (10/12/10)

The website software works out the FG for you right? I don't think you can input it yourself.


----------



## schlongmire (12/12/10)

felten said:


> The website software works out the FG for you right? I don't think you can input it yourself.




yeah it works it out for you, but sounds about right. all i know is that LCPA is a beer i really like and does have a fairly bitter taste that suits it, this recipe turns out a beer very close to LCPA in my opinion.what works works


----------



## TBird (12/12/10)

Perhaps I've missed it, but what yeast did you use,shlongmire?

Cheers


----------



## schlongmire (13/12/10)

wyeast 1056 , forgot that major detail


TBird said:


> Perhaps I've missed it, but what yeast did you use,shlongmire?
> 
> Cheers


----------

